# It's becoming a problem...



## brainsausage (Feb 4, 2013)

So I'm watching 'Ted', and about 20 minutes in there's a kitchen scene, where Mila Kunis is standing in front of a mag strip with a couple knives hanging on it. And I immediately stopped staring at the very fetching Ms. Kunis, and tried to identify the knives instead... I think I need help...













*you'll notice I avoided any rack jokes/comments...


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 4, 2013)

*you'll notice I avoided any rack jokes/comments... 


^^^^^^^but, you didn't^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Feb 4, 2013)

I do this a lot. With fountain pens as well.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 4, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> *you'll notice I avoided any rack jokes/comments...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^but, you didn't^^^^^^^^^^



Nope.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 4, 2013)

I was not aware Mila Kunis had a knife rack...


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 4, 2013)

Even worse, I'll talk about how they are incorrectly using the knives for like 10 minutes after the fact. Damn you Monica on Friends!!!!!


----------



## Miles (Feb 4, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> So I'm watching 'Ted', and about 20 minutes in there's a kitchen scene, where Mila Kunis is standing in front of a mag strip with a couple knives hanging on it. And I immediately stopped staring at the very fetching Ms. Kunis, and tried to identify the knives instead... I think I need help...
> *you'll notice I avoided any rack jokes/comments...



I don't understand. I don't see any problem here. :tease:


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 4, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Even worse, I'll talk about how they are incorrectly using the knives for like 10 minutes after the fact. Damn you Monica on Friends!!!!!



A couple years ago, I was watching Iron Chef with my (now) ex. Morimoto was up against this female chef from India (I think?), and Alton made a point to comment on the fact that her speed with a knife rivaled Morimoto's. They then cut to a slow-mo split screen view of the two of them cutting, and I just yelled at Alton: 'Speed doesn't equal precision! Look at Morimoto's cuts! They're all perfectly even! She's all over the frickin' place! C'monnnn!!!'

My ex just gave me a 'why do I have sex with you?' type of look...


----------



## bieniek (Feb 4, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> My ex just gave me a 'why do I have sex with you?' type of look...



My wife gives me that look every morning. 
If shes awake.


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 4, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> I do this a lot. With fountain pens as well.



I've been wondering who else on here might collect fountain pens....


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't exactly collect fountain pens, but I do have a few (Sailors, Mont Blancs) and I am interested in them.


----------

